# Newbie



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this site and my friend recommended it.  I just basically wanted to say hello to every one on this difficult journey.

I'm contemplating IVF #3, feel little nervous but trying to be positive and get fit at the moment.  I've been quite poorly for the last two years after my last IVF (see signature).  

Quite a few people are pregnant around me friends, family etc.  Whilst I really am happy for them I do find it quite hard.  My friends have been really sensitive and supportive and lovely so I'm completely comfortable around them and love seeing their kids.  My sister in law isn't tactful at all and I've found it quite difficult.  Has any one had similar experiences?  Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Vickys

Just wanted to pop by and say hello. Sorry to read that you've suffered a loss and been so poorly too, no wonder your anxious about your next cycle -  there's a group of us on a trying again after loss thread, please come and join us, it's great to get advice and support from people who understand.

Take Care and lots of luck for this cycle  

Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Dory,

Thank you for your message, I felt a bit emotional reading that (in a good way) as it's really nice to have the support.

I just added another part to my post at the bottom I think after you replied.

I'm sorry to hear of your loss too and I really appreciate your email and will join the other thread too.  Thank you   I hope you have some luck soon too, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

You're welcome    Just remember you're not on your own and friends and family can never truly understand IF unless they've experienced it themselves - think your SIL and my MIL would get on very well  

Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I felt huge relief when you said "you are not on your own" as you do feel quite isolated.  How are you feeling about things and have you thought of your next steps?  Thanks for your support it really is lovely.

Yes my sister in law is a nightmare and I've noticed I've started withdrawing a bit from them a little.  You are right no one knows till have have experienced it. How do you cope with MIL?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, VickyS1!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I think most people here have experiences with people who have been less than sympathetic. I have lost a few friends because of it. I suppose it is harder when it is a member of your family, it is difficult to avoid her and the situation. There is a "Coping With Infertility" section ~ CLICK HERE, hopefully you will find some help and comfort there.

Here are a few other links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Sue, appreciate your response.  I've had a look around the site and the support is amazing, it's made me feel so much better knowing I'm not alone and people do feel the same as me so I'm not going mad!
Congratulations on your daughther by the way, that's lovely to see.
We have our first IVF appointment Monday so will see if we want to go down that route again, without being personal how many gos did it take for you?  It will be our third.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You can be as personal as you like on this site! 

We had 5 failed IUI's before we switched to IVF, and it worked first time!

There is a thread on the ICSI section with things to ask at your cycle consultation http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.msg888399#msg888399. Perhaps that will help with things to ask.

Sue


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hey good luck vicky. Third time lucky!!


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Sue, the link on questions to ask is really helpful.  We have been lucky with textbook IVF in the past the only slight issue is my lining always just about makes it.  I always get over 7 not but any higher.  Do you or Goldbunny have any tips to improve lining?  They tried aspirin but I bruised everywhere on my legs so they said to stop it.
Congratulations Goldbunny, lovely hearing people's stories and hoping third time lucky  thank you


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Acupuncture has helped my lining.  Also tried vaginal Viagra last cycle but not sure if it worked.  
De x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Vicky

We're going for round 2 of long protocol ICSI in April/May       and as for my MIL I try to avoid her where possible but we're not going to tell her about this cycle unless absolutely necessary!

Sending you lots of luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks ladies, I'll note your tips for lining.  Just had my IVF apt and feeling a little flat.  There was a medical student in the appointment and I didn't get asked if would mind him in there.  He was very polite but was awkward with two young boys in the apt and the consultant asking me personal questions.  I came out in tears!  Not sure whether to go ahead with this particular hospital, we get to choose out of 3.  We shall see.  I need a big glass of wine!!!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Vicky  

You should always be asked if you mind having a student in with you.  If you don't feel completely comfortable with the clinic, look into the other options.  You are going to spend a lot of time there and have to feel at ease, it's an emotional enough experience without extra stresses.

Enjoy your wine

Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I know it did put me off.  Feeling very torn whether to go and pay for a clinic with really good success rates and use our savings.  The success rates are double what the NHS clinics near us are or to go down the free route locally but with not so sensitive staff.  Struggling with the decision!  

The wine helped!!  How are you doing?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

It's tough making all these decisions around treatment isn't it?  Go and have a look around the clinics and get a feel for them and try to weigh up all the pros and cons.  I agree wine helps at times like this   .

I'm good thanks, today was the first day in ages with no rain so I made the most of walking about rather than going in the car, amazing how a bit of fresh air makes you feel better.

Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Dory, yes I think I need to get out for a walk today it's so lovely.  Working at home today but not having the best day!  My sister in law is 16 weeks pregnant and I feel terrible as I just can't be too happy for her.  It' s sounds awful but it happened first month by accident for them and they didn't even know she was 16 weeks along when went for first scan!  Just feels unfair.  If they were lovely and understanding I'd be fine but they really arn't sensitive at all :-(
We are going for IVF number 3 soon after a 2 year break.  How's your day going?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't understand how people don't realize they're pregnant, especially when they've not been particularly careful!

Hope you manged to get out for a walk.  I'm good thanks shattered and ready for the weekend but tired.  Have you got a start date for your treatment yet?

Take Care

Dory

xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I know! Just feels bit cruel bit I'm sure I'll get used to it.

We are going through the NHS process and at the stage where we have recently chosen the clinic out of three and sent the paperwork back. I've had a couple of routine blood tests too so not sure how long the wait is now. Quite keen to get a treatment date for something to focus on.

We have booked a holiday for couple weeks time which really excited about and for first time in 4 years havent booked it around when I may be ovulating!! Always makes it more stressful trying to plan so we can go let our hair down. I managed to go for walk and sunshine did me world of good.

How was your day and what are your future plans with the ttc journey? Hope you are okay.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

We're hoping to start our next cycle in April or May so hopefully not long.  Glad you've managed to book a holiday and not have to worry about ovulation.  I must admit when we found out that there wasn't a chance really that DH and I would ever have a natural BFP it took the pressure off - although it would be nice to still have that chance.

I found it all came around fairly quickly once we'd been seen at our chosen clinic.



Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry Dory that you mentioned about not having chance for a natural BFP.  Really sorry to hear that but I have my fingers crossed for you with this cycle. We may be cycle buddies  let me know how you get on and keep in touch. Do you mind me asking how long it took from when you were seen at your chosen clinic?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Gemma - yes would be nice to have a familiar name to cycle with.

I saw the consultant at the clinic last July and started on day 21 of my August cycle so really quick.  We'd already had all the initial tests done and I had a scan at the end of June at the clinic too. 

Good luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## VickyS1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Dory. The clinic have all our paperwork so just a case of waiting for first appointment  I'll keep u posted. Lots of luck to you too.


----------

